# Galena, IL Studio or 1 Bedroom



## soter777 (Aug 16, 2016)

Prefer the Wyndham for a check in on either 9/21 or 9/22 thru 9/25.

Thanks!


----------



## lily28 (Aug 16, 2016)

No 1 bedroom available but there is studio on the Worldmark side


----------



## Tia (Sep 16, 2016)

Where and what is the name of  the timeshare in Galena? Just discovered this area in August , great fun.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 16, 2016)

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ga/

WorldMark Galena
5129 West Longhollow Rd
Galena, IL 61036
(815) 776-9020
Fax (815) 776-9029


----------



## soter777 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Thanks!*

To all who replied, we decided on a postponing our trip.  Like the options though!


----------

